#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > PRODUCTIE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Rebound 2001 Hardcore party

## DJ Productions

Tog nog een paar fototjes van Rebound 2001 wat Bogers-Productions (werk ik) Organiseert.


En het licht DOOR Improve






Bekijk de site

----------


## EP Woody

Ziet er grappig uit. Maar staat die laser niet te laag in het publiek te schijnen.

Greetz 

Bigfoot (Groot voet, voor de niet engelsen onder ons)

----------


## DJ Productions

Geen verstand van maar dat was door profi gedaan dus zit wel goed denk?

PS. er waren daar ong. 7500man

Bekijk de site

----------


## Remco vd Werff

Dat is me nogal een wandje HLA zeg! Woho 2 keer +/- 20 kasten, dat is aardig wat, zeg hoe zit het met de sub en toppen, die kasten het meest links op de onderste rij zijn ook toppen, en verder de hele onderste rij sub, maar waarom worden de toppen in zo'n situatie nu niet gevlogen en subs op het podium???

Ziet er in ieder geval goed uit!
lekker hakkeuhh de hele avond pfff<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Groeten, Remco

----------


## )jeroen(

Ziet er mooi uit!



Gr.

)jeroen(

----------


## )jeroen(

.... Ja, met dat geluid kan je zeker de hele avond doorhakken al zie je dat muurtje staan met box(jes)<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>




rrrrrrrrrr, tering kriebelt! <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>. Ohnee tegenwoordig hoef je als gabber niet meer kaal te zijn!

Gr.

)jeroen(

----------


## Prive_backup

RUIG! ik was ook op rebound, was echt wel cool feesje...top sfeer, hard/goed geluid...en lazers in je bek, zo hoort het op hardcore feesten!!

----------


## Prive_backup

alleen een beetje minder dat die kneuzen 'de broertjes' van V8 daar rondliepen...volgende week donderdag komt het ook op tv geloof ik

----------


## DJ Productions

Het was zeker een cool feest de broertjes zijn der uitgeknickert om en rond 12e.


En over geluid:
Ik geloof dat dit alleen de sub van het vertec systeem is maar kan het verkeert hebben.
de sub kan ook van ander systeem zijn maar gebruiken ze wel bij vertec.

En over kaleKOPPEN: Kaal MEESTEL LET OP!! betekenen die gasten de hardekern Rasisten dus.
en zo niet vinden ze het gewoon fijn maar kaal is al weer uit je ziet tegenwoordig meer haar.

Bekijk de site

----------


## Remco vd Werff

Vertec?? Line Array?? Dat zijn dan in ieder geval niet de kasten die we hier zien. Waren ze dan toch gevlogen en stonden hier voor de eerste rij mensen een paar HLA kasten en de subs?? 

Vertec is toch, of pas nieuw of nog in ontwikkeling, net demo's van gegeven enz????

Groeten, Remco

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

nee, DJ productions, dit zijn de originele subs van het heerlijke HLA-systeem.

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## TB

Onweer Lauw!!!!!

Hoeveel KW's stonden er???

TB

----------


## Remco vd Werff

Als er verder geen Vertec hangt, dan staan er ongeveer 40 kasten (20 links en 20 rechts), iedere kast 1500-2000 watt, dus tussen de 60 en 80 KW, schat ik, ligt een beetje aan de amps.

DJ Productions moet maar even uitleggen hoe het nu met die Vertec zit...

Groeten, Remco

----------


## DJ Productions

Hoeveel KW?? ik zou het niet weten 80KW??? (verkeerde schatting meschien??)

Bekijk de site

----------


## DJ Productions

O sorry nog iets vergeten Vertec bestaat al het is uit en ze werken er al mee.
Story heeft geloof ik alleen de top en zet deze sub er achter.
Vertec hadden ze vorige keer bij dat hadden ze voor het eerst bij TMF awards gebruikt geloof ik kan het verkeerd hebben.

Bekijk de site

----------


## Destiny

Ruige geluidsmuur <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

DJ Jip
MSN: destinygemert@hotmail.com

----------


## DJ Productions

Het enige wat ik raar vind is dat je alles ziet zitten en dat er dus geen kast is.

Bekijk de site

----------


## Prive_backup

> citaat:
> Het was zeker een cool feest de broertjes zijn der uitgeknickert om en rond 12e.
> 
> 
> En over geluid:
> Ik geloof dat dit alleen de sub van het vertec systeem is maar kan het verkeert hebben.
> de sub kan ook van ander systeem zijn maar gebruiken ze wel bij vertec.
> 
> En over kaleKOPPEN: Kaal MEESTEL LET OP!! betekenen die gasten de hardekern Rasisten dus.
> ...



Dat heeft er dus geen ruk mee te maken...hardcorefans (gabbers) en skinheads zijn 2 totaal andere groepen hoor...die jongens die daar waren, waren er voor 2000% om te feesten!!
En heeft dus geen ene donder met racisme te maken....

zo...weer een misverstand uit te wereld

----------


## badboyscrew

Story op tmf awards mochten ze willen
 is ampco dus automatisch synco

groeten alex

----------


## Ward

saai die groene laser... <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Groet,
Ward

Intervisual Laser Productions

-=(no link? see profile)=-

----------


## Remco vd Werff

DJ Productions, die "open" kasten zijn de toppen. De drivers zitten achter een hoorn, in een aparte kast/omhulsel, zoals vaak bij hornloaded. Omdat deze mid/hoge tonen drivers niet echt een klankkast nodig hebben, maar meer een kast die ervoor zorgt dat de geluidsgloven niet naar achteren gaan maar wel gewoon naar voren, kan dus de echte kast achterwege blijven, waardoor ze weer lichter zijn. 

De subs zijn wel gewoon dicht.

Maar er hing dus niets van dat Vertec, waar je het over had??

Groeten, Remco

----------


## DJ Productions

Vertec hong er dit jaar niet vorige keer wel maar toen stonden deze subs eronder.

En over Skinheads die waren er vast wel maar het was gewoon een ruige boel (flink hakken dus) Gewoon gezelli feestje.

Bekijk de site

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Subs gewoon dicht ? Yeah right, get alive...
ALLES in de HLA Serie heeft een aluminium frame. valt lekker mee te riggen. voordeel aan deze toppen is dat je je hoog en mid drivers kunt richten, dus nooit meer kasten kantelen, maar gewoon binnenin kantelen en met een palletje vastzetten. EN ik kan je verzekeren : dat aluminium maakt het niet veel lichter hoor... Nog even over subs/toppen, de subs hebben een gewoon frame, de toppen zijn trapezodiaal.

Valt het sommigen van jullie ook op hoeveel mensen hier op postings reageren waar ze eigenlijk niet veel of niks van afweten ? Volgens mij staan DJ Jip en DJ Productions op de eerste plaats.

Sorry voor deze harde uitleg, maar het is gewoon zo !


mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## Remco vd Werff

Hoi Stijn,

Dat van die toppen, kantelen en aantal kg's enz wist ik. Niet lichter?? Nu alleen aluminium buizen en anders nog houten platen er overheen, lijkt me dan toch lichter.

Bij de beschrijving van de sub staat dat het "composite not wood. with an outside skin of carbon fiber" is.

Maar de sub is dus net als de top gewoon open?? je kunt dus gewoon met je hand tegen de speakers??

Als het zo is mijn excuses dan, dacht toch echt dat je voor sub altijd wel een dichte klankkast nodig had (behalve luchtgaten). 
Maar hoe werkt het dan in dit geval???



Groeten, Remco

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Volgens mij zijn de speakers aan de binnenkant afgeschermd (sub) als ik het me goed herrinner, dat zou dus best wel eens die glasvezel kunnen zijn.

mvg,



Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## Remco vd Werff

Dus die kast dient niet als klankkast?? waarom hebben ze daar dan ook niet gebruik gemaakt van een alu frame zoals bij de toppen, want aan de zijkanten zie ik toch echt wanden zitten??

De subs zijn overigens volgens JBL ook trapezoidal!!

Groeten, Remco

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

toch wel, afscherming bij de subs aan de binnenkant van frame (glasvezel zoals jij zegt) fungeert als speakerkast.

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## Remco vd Werff

Maar Stijn kan je het nog iets uitgebreider uitleggen. Dan hou je dus een hele kleine kast over waar die 18" in zitten?? 

En waar dienen die zijplaten dan nog voor??

zijn ze trouwens aan de achterkant ook open?

Groeten, Remco

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Kleine kast zou je het kunnen noemen.
Of ze aan de achterkant open zijn zou ik niet kunnen zeggen, de toppen in ieder geval wel.
En ik zie net op de site van JBL dat er inderdaad buitenplaten zijn. Het bedrijf waar wij mee samenwerken heeft dit niet bij z'n subs, misschien is dit iets nieuws van JBL, of een optie...

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## Remco vd Werff

Nou Stijn, dan had ik het inderdaad bij het foute eind met die subs, sorry. Met de toppen klopte het dus wel

ps. dat plaatje met die platen heb ik dus ook voor me liggen, dat samen met de normale gang van zaken bij subs (dicht) concludeerde ik dat die, dus wel dicht zijn. Was wat te snel geoordeeld, stom.

Groeten, Remco

----------


## DjJeroen

Ik was ook een keer op een klus waar deze speakers van story stonden maar ik dacht toch ook echt dat ze dichtwaren! Alleen de toppen waren open.

Groeten Jeroen

----------


## DJ Productions

> citaat:
> 
> Valt het sommigen van jullie ook op hoeveel mensen hier op postings reageren waar ze eigenlijk niet veel of niks van afweten ? Volgens mij staan DJ Jip en DJ Productions op de eerste plaats.
> 
> Sorry voor deze harde uitleg, maar het is gewoon zo !



?? ik vraag er juist na en vertel wat ik er over weet? is dat fout?

Bekijk de site

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Niet specifiek in deze posting, maar wel in een heleboel andere.

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## DJ Productions

Ja maar dat heeft iedereen weleens. 
maar ff wat anders:

Ik heb ze op de danceparade in Rotterdam gezien.

Ik was er ook maar ik heb vooral veel EAW giezien op Heiniken podium ze zeiden 120KW (vindt ik best heftig) Maar geen JBL

Bekijk de site

----------


## Remco vd Werff

Hay Stijn,

Even terugkomend op de HLA subs, je moet even op deze pagina kijken: http://www.jblpro.com/pages/tour/HLA/hlaserie.htm

Heb met Michel op de chat er nog even over gehad, volgens hem zijn de subs ook gewoon dicht. Vergis je je nu, of is er iets anders aan het handje??

Groeten, Remco

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Ik vergis me zeker niet, zoals ik al zei zijn die wanden volgens mij een optie, of een nieuwer model.

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## René

Tuurlijk zitten de speakers van de 4897A sub-woofer in een behuizing.
(akoestische kortsluiting??)  
En enigste verschil met wat gebruikelijk is, is dat de kastwanden van kunstof zijn en dat er een alu frame is gebruikt en dat zal echt wel gewicht besparen. In amerika is het trouwens verplicht een frame in kasten te bouwen die gevlogen mogen worden, dat is oa om de speakers met safety kabels aan te bevestigen. Ze zijn overigens ook trapeze vormig zoals gezegd werd.

René

----------


## Remco vd Werff

Hoi Stijn,

Na de verschillende uitspraken over de HLA subs, heb ik besloten om toch maar eens met Total-Audio te bellen.

Volgens de persoon die ik heb gesproken, zijn de subs op de punten van het alu-frame, vorm/maat enz aan de toppen gelijk.

Dit verhaal over de "open" subs en de wellicht optioneel verkrijgbare platen om de kast of een eventuele nieuwe versie, daar ging hij absoluut niet in mee.
Het enige verschil met 'gewone' subs is het materiaal dat gebruikt is, zoals al eerder genoemd, dit is nu ipv hout het zogenaamde composite materiaal, dat als ik het goed heb 4 cm dik moest zijn.

Samengevat: kasten zien er qua vorm en maten hetzelfde uit als de toppen van het systeem. De subs zijn NIET open en je kunt ook niet in de kast kijken van achteren. De platen (de kast eigenlijk) is dus niet optioneel en is ook geen vernieuwde versie.

PS. ik heb ook nog even verteld over dat belgische bedrijf dat ze als eerste zou hebben en waarbij ze dus wel open moesten zijn met een alu-frame, ook hier klopte niets van. Er bestaan dus zoiezo geen modellen van de HLA subs die open zijn.

Ik snap nu dus niet wat het bij jou voor iets vreemds was, dan toch mischien de toppen??


Groeten, Remco

----------


## Remco vd Werff

Wat versta jij nu precies onder "open"???

Net als bij de toppen? want wat je in de vorige posting zei: "glassfiber binnenwerk om de speaker en hoorn", lijkt me over de top te gaan.

Kijk eens naar die link die in de topic staat, zie je aan de zijkant van die kasten (subs) wel een "open stuk plaat". Noem jij dit nu open, of bedoel je echt net als bij de toppen helemaal???

Groeten, Remco

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Subs hebben net hetzelfde glasvezelbinnenwerk !!
enkel is dit iets groter uitgevallen dan bij de toppen, komt bijna tegen het frame, op een tiental cm na. 

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## Remco vd Werff

Euhh Stijn, de vorige reactie van mij was eigenlijk bedoeld voor Qualtel...

Maar aan wie zouden we het nog meer kunnen vragen dan Total-Audio??
Ik vond dit wel een goede manier om het te weten te komen, maargoed jouw mening is nog niet veranderd heb ik door.

Jij suggesties??

Groeten, Remco

----------


## CyberNBD

Ik zou zeggen bel eens naar EML/Vari*lite productions, het bedrijf waar stijntje de open subs heeft gezien??


Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Remco vd Werff

Hoi Michel,

Op dit plaatje rechts van de sub die opening over de hele hoogte, zijn  dit nu handvatten, en is het gewoon een beetje ronding in de binnenkant, zoals bij veel handgrepen???

Enne ik wacht vol spanning op de uitslag van het mailtje :Smile: 

Groeten, Remco

----------


## DJ Productions

Ben ook wel eens benieuwd!!

Bekijk de site

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Sorry hoor, maar ik blijf erbij, EML heeft open HLA-Subs

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## Jeroen

AH! Dan is de zaal de kas <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>


Maar ehmm Remco,... kijk maar naar de top, dan zie je de handgrepen goed,... dan moet je je voorstellen dat er ook nog een fiber plaatje zit op een afstand. Dus geen mooie rondingen wat ook niet erg belangrijk is.

Groeten,
Jeroen

&lt;-= Klik voor de sites  -=&gt;

----------


## Remco vd Werff

Ten eerste Michel, bedankt voor de info, nu weten we/ik tenminste zeker dat de HLA subs niet open zijn en niet geweest zijn.

Ten tweede, ik moet zeggen dat ik het toch wel jammer vind dat Stijn zo koppig blijft en niet gewoon zijn vergissing toegeeft. Wel met "mooie" woorden mijn uitspraak ontkrachten (Subs gewoon dicht ? Yeah right, get alive...en de gewoon trapeziumvormige kast) waarop ik gelijk mijn "fout beken" (dat ik er nooit mee heb gewerkt en dus te snel geoordeeld heb), maar vervolgens zelf niet toegeven dat je een vergissing gemaakt hebt. Nou ja, sommige mensen vinden dit nu eenmaal lastig om dit soort dingen te zeggen.......

En Jeroen, ik kan niet helemaal ontcijferen wat je nu bedoelt...

Met de handgrepen bedoelde ik geen mooie rondingen die inderdaad niets uitmaken, ik wilde weten of het achter die grepen, (dus de kast in) gewoon weer dicht is. Dit heb je altijd met inbouwhandgrepen, handgreep en daarachter metaal om de kast dicht te houden, ik wilde dus weten of dit hier ook het geval was. (dit is ook een goed vaag verhaal, weet niet goed hoe ik dit moet uitleggen).

Groeten, Remco

----------


## Destiny

Ga bij EML kijken zou ik zeggen <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

DJ Jip
MSN: destinygemert@hotmail.com

----------


## FiëstaLj

ff bellen of mailen lijkt me handiger...

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## DJ Productions

De subs zijn dus dicht hehe we zijn der uit!!!
MAAR stijn blijft koppig??
ik wil wel eens weten of dat bedrijf dat dan wel hebt (open subs dan)
ik hoor het verder wel mzzzzl'ss

Bekijk de site

----------


## michiel

Is het u echt nodig om te discuseren over sub's die open zijn??? Het lijkt me namelijk dat iedereen met een beetje verstand wel kan bedenken waaron dat niet echt lekker gaat, ...... of iemand moet mij die VAGE theorie eens uitleggen. Ik wil altijd wel wat leren.



Groeten, michiel

----------


## DJ Productions

Waarom kan het NIET???
Die toppen zijn tog ook open en dat kan dan wel??

Bekijk de site

----------


## michiel

Er is misschien een mogelijkheid, die ik echt niet ken. 

Maar ik dacht: Aangezien de voorzijde van de speaker in tegenfase trilt met de achterzijde, ontstaat er voor bepaalde frekwenties afhankelijk van de afmetingen van de speaker, akoestische kortsluiting: het geluid van de voorzijde heft dat van de achterzijde op... Door voor- en achterzijde gescheiden te houden, kan deze kortsluiting worden vermeden en opgeheven. Dit kortsluitingseffekt heeft vooral betrekking op die frekwenties waarvan de golflengte groter of gelijk is aan de diameter van de luidspreker. Het zal dus met sterkst optreden bij de bastonen (Toen dacht ik aan subs).

Dan kan je wel zeggen dat bij een reflex kast de voor en achterzijde niet echt gescheiden worden. Maar daar heb ik het volgende op gevonden (met behulp van de zoekmasjien): Aangezien het aan de achterkant afgestraalde akoestisch vermogen aan de luisteraar niet is besteed, kan men proberen dit geluid in fase om te keren en alsnog toch naar de voorzijde van de speaker te voeren. Het zgn. akoestisch labyrint is de meest efficiente en frekwentieneutrale oplossing. Veel voorkomend is ook de reflex kast, waarbij de kast voorzien wordt van een golfpijpresonator die de fase omkeert en een specifiek laag toonbereik extra bevoordeligt.

Dit heb ik helaas niet zelf kunnen bedenken, maar ik snap het wel. Ik ben nog geen theorie tegen gekomen van een open baskast, als iemand die aan mij uit kon leggen, zou ik dat erg fijn vinden.

En waarom de toppen open zijn, weet ik ook niet precies. Ik kan je alleen vertellen dat er in het midden een, lijkt wel, gesloten blok te zien is. 

Het blijft voor mij erg vaag waarom die kasten open zijn. Ik geloof er heilig in dat een open kast geen lage tonen weergeeft, vandaar dat ik het niet voor kan stellen dat het subs zijn.



Groeten, michiel

----------


## René

Sorry hoor, maar ik blijf erbij, EML heeft open HLA-Subs

Haahahahaahahahahahahh!!!

open subs tjonge jonge, lees is een boek ofzo voordat je iets zegt!
Of als je nou alleen al is de folder leest of bij de dealer langs gaat zie je dat de HLA sub gewoon een bassreflex kast is met alu vliegframe en als jij er een hebt gezien die open was dan is die stuk!!

René

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Daar begin ik ook wel sterk aan te denken dat ze gemolesteerd zijn ja, maar kennie niet lezen rené ? ergens in een post van me staat dat er aan de binnenkant ook een soort van koepel rond zit, dus in feite is ie wel gesloten.

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## michiel

Kijk, daar hebben we het eindelijk. Als iemad het over open subs heeft, denk ik aan de consructie, zoals bassreflex, gesloten, hoorn, bandpass enz..... En de constructie met een open vliegframe om een gesloten/bassreflex kast had ik zo niet aan gedacht. Lijkt me trouwens niet echt handig ook.

Maar bedankt voor de uitleg over deze constructie, heb ik weer wat geleerd.<img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>



Groeten, michiel

----------


## CyberNBD

Stijn geef toch gewoon toe dat het waarschijnlijk tops waren die je gezien hebt.  Alle "subs" gemolesteerd lijkt me strak, en omdat het de onderste rij speakers is moeten het niet meteen subs zijn....

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## René

Ja Stijn dat heb ik wel gelezen, maar zo zit het niet dus heeft het weinig zin om daar op door te gaan, toch?

René

----------


## DJ Productions

Nou om daar weer duscusie van te maken kan iemand wel mailen naar story sound 
www.storysound.nl
en dan weten we het zeker.

Bekijk de site

----------


## CyberNBD

Ik heb alvast een E-Mail gestuurd naar EML-VLPS België met de hele uitleg erin en een linkje naar deze topic.  Ben eens benieuwd of ze reageren en hoe het nu zit...

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## FiëstaLj

Ben ook eens benieuwd...

denk dat michel wel gelijk heeft met zijn stack verhaal..

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Dat wat fiesta zegt is inderdaad eventueel een optie, want op het podium stonden 4 rijen van 3 toppen op elkaar, en op de grond een stack van 2 kasten hoog en x-aantal breed, maar daar had niks een omhuizing van...

mvg,




Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------

